# Mounting control box and controller on motor



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I would not mount to the motor... too much heat and vibration for electronics.

You can probably find un-used weld-nut locations to construct a shelf spanning the engine bay. I'd suggest using non-conductive plywood, or plastic sheeting.


the last picture shows how much room I had left over after switching from lead to lithium... I may re-do my rack now that I don't need heavy steel rails to support the weight of two lead batteries!


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

I mounted a 1/4 inch thick aluminum shelf off the two bolts at the top of the adapter/transmission and a bracket bolted to the end of my motor. The shelf is around 4 inches above the motor. The charger with energy meter on top, relay box with battery heater controller on top, and DC/DC converter are mounted on this shelf. No issues over the last 2 1/2 years. As you said, leave slack for movement. The motor does of course radiate some heat, but it remains below about 65 C typically in summer, so not a lot. The controller, on the left is mounted off the motor end bracket, suspended over the passenger side "fender". There is a finned heat sink bolted to it underneath.


----------

